# portable VGA stress program



## micropage7 (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone could suggest me any portable VGA stress program?
i mean not for benchmark, just for stressing and see how stable the VGA is


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 1, 2011)

Furmark is the leading stress test for video graphics cards.

GPUTOOL is a TPU special, check it out here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/GPUTool_Community_Technology_Preview_1.html

Others would be MSI Kombustor, Evga's OC tool, and tons of others.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2011)

Furmark? http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2011)

More votes on Furmark from me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2011)

furmark.


just remember that it is quite extreme, and can cause cards to overheat that they would normally never do in gaming.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah it looks furmark ftw


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2011)

A game that really works a GPU such as Crysis or Metro 2033. Heck, even Valve games are a great way to test system stability.


----------



## roast (Feb 1, 2011)

Furmarks a decent stress tester, but its not entirely accurate, seeing as (most) other applications would never push a GPU to such extremes.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 1, 2011)

I gotta be honest, furmark rarely ever catches a bug for me. 1 hr furmark = instantly unstable in crysis. Furmark is utterly useless. Been this way since the 260 for me.


----------



## roast (Feb 1, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I gotta be honest, furmark rarely ever catches a bug for me. 1 hr furmark = instantly unstable in crysis. Furmark is utterly useless. Been this way since the 260 for me.



Its either furmark is useless or Crysis is the most un-optimized, buggiest POS ever.... I'm gonna go with the latter on that...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 1, 2011)

It's furmark, as many others will tell you.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 1, 2011)

yap, i'm kinda sick of installing apps just for stress the VGA, except i wanna run it on benchmark


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 1, 2011)

Am I seriously the only one who suggested GPUTool?  Come on guys, support the local works!!!


----------

